

Mark Zuckerberg’s Facebook page hacked - SPYBOT
http://topinfopost.com/2013/08/19/mark-zuckerbergs-facebook-page-hacked

======
sansan85
already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229858)

~~~
SPYBOT
My bad. Thank you my friend :)

